# Recover NTFS Partitions : Fixed by TEST DISK !!!



## klinux (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok , Disk Management SCREWED up my partitions big time . 

had 

c: fat32
d: ntfs
e: ntfs
f: ntfs
g: ntfs

remaining ext3 towards the end 

Finally had 12 GB of free partition 

Tried to convert the last 12 GB to Primary with disk management . it said all letters would be changed once it is done . I said Yes . It rearranged the partition table to 

c:fat32
d:ntfs
70 gb free ( which was the remaining ntfs and ext3 put together )
and 
12gb created 

Was able to boot into 98 and but d: showed up as FAT instead of NTFS . 
So used fixboot and fixmbr on d: and disk . Now affect . 
Deleted 12gb from Recovery console (which was still working thanks to win98 fat32 )

Now . Got back D: NTFS . but still remaining 70 gb shows as blank . 

HOW do i recover these partitions . I havent touched them , so probably the data is intact . 

Misplaced my Samsung disk manager CD , which i normally use to recover from backup of MBR's . Any other tools to recover NTFS partition ????


----------



## theraven (Jan 29, 2005)

dude u seriously messed up ur mbr
anyways the reason d showed fat was cuz ur last 12 gb that u made primary became c
therefore c became d

to the data recovery part of ur question
please search the forum
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12365&highlight=data+recovery
uim giving one link cuz ive given 4 in that one


----------



## klinux (Jan 29, 2005)

@rave : thanx . 

Tried the samsung DM . Doesnt get back the old partitions . 

i think forum search doesnt like me . I tried searching those terms and a couple more , but didnt get the links i wanted . Very odd . anyways . 

got a few utilities like test disk and others . will try ur links too


----------



## klinux (Jan 30, 2005)

was able to recover the data , thanks to stellar phoenix ntfs . couple of q's 

- Best s/w to backup and restore mbr / partition table in case of a mess 

- IMPORTANT : which folder holds the save games for MANHUNT ???


- whats the knoppix utility to fix partitions . had the disk , but not sure which is the utility to fix ext3 partitions 

- is there no s/w where i just restore the partition , instead of extracting files ??? have test disk from pcq mag , hope it works , but sounds complicated . 

- does fixmbr / fixboot /fdisk / disk management have ANY use at all ??? tried them but they dont seem to have any effect . disk management only shows stuff as "HEALTHY" and next min even if all the data is gone , still "HEALTHY" . is MS trying to make us think optimistically even if our data is gone ????

- anyone here use an app called goback . seems norton bought it now . is it the same as the gateway goback ?

@rave : since u been around the forum a lot and know which is where , why can't we have a "ask raven" or "raven's heaven corner" where raven finds answers to unanswered posts in the forum . will be helpful for oldies and new folks too . or atleast raven should have a thread with all answered threads from the forum , listed in a long list eg like asus forums . similar to what gnurag did for open source , list of covered topics 

@gnurag : man me sticking to oss/lin/gnu s/w to troubleshoot . Should have used the tool u said to create primary partition . MS going down .


----------



## klinux (Jan 30, 2005)

TEST DISK fixed the whole thing in MINUTES . UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!

*www.freshmeat.net/projects/testdisk
*www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk_doc/GetTestDisk.html
*www.pcquest.com/content/handson/2004/104093003.asp



> Just to be sure , i tried to recover important data with stellar phoenix . I can tell u one thing . It takes hellava lot of time for the bird to rise from the ashes . After nearly 6 hours of searching all through the night (slept from 3am-5:50am) . all this to recover just 20gb from ntfs , i lost hope for the 4 linux partitions long back . Finally checked the article on test disk in oct issue . ran the win2k version , but got errors
> 
> "TestDisk 5.5, Data Recovery Utility, November 2004
> Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>
> ...


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 30, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> - whats the knoppix utility to fix partitions . had the disk , but not sure which is the utility to fix ext3 partitions


Use GNU Partition Editor:
* # parted *
there's a gui version also, * # qtparted *

You might also want to use * # cfdisk *, a really nice partition editor



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> @rave : since u been around the forum a lot and know which is where , why can't we have a "ask raven" or "raven's heaven corner" where raven finds answers to unanswered posts in the forum . will be helpful for oldies and new folks too . or atleast raven should have a thread with all answered threads from the forum , listed in a long list eg like asus forums . similar to what gnurag did for open source , list of covered topics


Well that takes a lot of time end efforts... It was easy for me to make a list of topics in OpenSource section coz that section was just started a couple of weeks back.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> @gnurag : man me sticking to oss/lin/gnu s/w to troubleshoot . Should have used the tool u said to create primary partition . MS going down .


Just troubleshooting??? Why not use it for daily work???


----------

